# New 2006 regs!



## MI newguy (Mar 21, 2005)

*006 Spring Season*
Some hunt units have been expanded or eliminated.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30333--,00.html
*2006 Spring Season*​Application Period: January 1-February 1, 2006
Drawing Results Available: March 1, 2006
Leftover Licenses Available (Unsuccessful applicants only): March 8, 2006 at 10 a.m.
Season Dates: April 17-May 31, 2006 but vary by hunt number
Guaranteed Hunt Period: May 1-May 31, 2006 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958---,00.html

*2006 Spring Guaranteed Hunt Period* 
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]*All hunters must apply for a license or purchase a Guaranteed Hunt Period (Hunt No. 234) license between January 1 and February 1 to be eligible to participate in the spring turkey hunting season. *All [/SIZE]applicants for the Guaranteed Hunt Period are guaranteed a hunting license valid for all open areas, except public lands in the Southern Lower Peninsula Wild Turkey Management Unit (Unit ZZ).
*HUNT
NUMBER **HUNT UNIT **OPEN SEASON*234 All Spring Units* May 1-May 31 
* Excluding public lands in the Southern Lower Peninsula Wild Turkey Management Unit (Unit ZZ).​Individuals who select Hunt No. 234 during the application period will not be charged the application fee. Hunters who apply for Hunt No. 234 as their first choice will automatically be awarded that hunt. Hunters also may select this hunt as a second choice on their application.
*NOTE:* Unsuccessful applicants that did not select Hunt No. 234 on their application will be eligible to purchase a Guaranteed Hunt Period (Hunt No. 234) license or one leftover license.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-57535--,00.html

*General Rules* 
[SIZE=-1]*Hunting Hours
*It is unlawful to take or attempt to take a turkey except from 1/2 hour before local sunrise to 1/2 hour after local sunset during fall wild turkey seasons or 1/2 hour before local sunrise to 1/2 hour before local sunset during spring wild turkey seasons.
*Bag Limit
*In fall, the limit is one turkey (any sex) per licensed hunter.
*







*In spring, the limit is one bearded turkey per licensed hunter. See diagram for beard location. It is unlawful to take or possess a turkey that does not have a beard.
During either season, it is unlawful to take or possess a turkey that you did not kill, use the tag of another, use a tag more than once, or allow another person to use your tag. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree.
*Hunting Methods
*Hunters may use a bow and arrow, a firearm which fires a shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. Archery hunters may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree. A hunter using, or in possession of, a firearm may not hunt from an elevated stand or tree. Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season. Electronic recordings are illegal. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree.
*Authority to Hunt
*A person shall not hunt wild turkeys in any area or during any hunt period other than the area and hunt period designated on their license.
*Validating Kills
*Immediately upon killing a turkey, a person shall validate their license by notching out the appropriate information as instructed on the license and securely attaching the license around a leg of the bird. A person shall not have in their possession or transport a turkey unless the validated license is attached to a leg of the bird.
*Baiting Prohibited
*It is unlawful to hunt for, take, or attempt to take wild turkeys over bait. For the purpose of this regulation, "bait" means a substance composed of grain, fruit, vegetables or other food placed to lure or entice wild turkeys. This does not apply to standing farm crops (normal agricultural practices) or other natural growing grains, fruits or vegetables.
*License
*The license is not valid unless signed by the successful applicant. Licenses cannot be altered or transferred.
*Decoys
*Mechanical, electronic or live decoys are prohibited. Mechanical decoy means any device that by design or construction uses motion as a visual stimulus to attract a wild turkey, except a wind sock or similar decoy body anchored at a fixed point into the ground and whose only motion is derived exclusively by power of the natural wind.
*Recreational Trespass*​This law requires permission from the landowner or lease holder before you may hunt on any farmlands or connected woodlots or on any fenced or posted private lands and prohibits discharge of a firearm within the right-of-way of public roads adjacent to these lands without permission of the landowner.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30338--,00.html
[/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for posting....... making this a sticky for a while!


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice job.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Also new this year, you can donate to the Michigan Sportsmen Against Hunger program when purchasing your licenses. If doing so on-line, scroll down toward the bottom, when you reach the page to select the license of your choice. Please help provide meals to Michigan's needy and portray hunters in a positive light.

Thank You!!!


----------



## MathewsPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

that would be really cool of to do!


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I'm operating from my usual foggy memory here, but have the minimum shotgun regs changed in the last few years? I seem to recall that a 20 gauge used to be the smallest shotgun that was legal for turkey back when I bought one for my wife in 2000. I considered letting her use my 28 gauge at that time, but got her the 20 to meet the legal requirements and because I thought the 28 might be too small.

If the rules changed, when did that happen? I guess I missed it.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been turkey hunting since 1996 and I don't ever remember hearing of a rule like that. The only regulation on guns and ammo has always been No. 4 or smaller shot.

My .02,

Joe


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season.*

Is this new this year? I guess it gives me a reason to hunt turkey in the fall now.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

omega58 said:


> *Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season.*
> 
> Is this new this year? I guess it gives me a reason to hunt turkey in the fall now.


Not a new reg. Dogs have been allowed in the fall since I started hunting.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

People talking about making things too easy you can use a dog in the fall but not a decoy with a string. Who thinks of these things:lol: PRHFA I guess.......m


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

joefsu said:


> Not a new reg. Dogs have been allowed in the fall since I started hunting.


Thanks, just must be something I never really paid attention to because I don't hunt turkey in the fall, but now I will consider it. Just send the dog to break up the flock and sit there and wait for them to return.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

omega58 said:


> Thanks, just must be something I never really paid attention to because I don't hunt turkey in the fall, but now I will consider it. Just send the dog to break up the flock and sit there and wait for them to return.


That's the whole idea. 

Good luck,

Joe


----------

